# Casas prefabricadas..



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Estos son algunos modelos de la empresa Misawa Home, una de las grandes fabricantes de viviendas de Japon. Sus partes se fabrican en linea y demoran menos de 6 semanas levantarlas.

Al ser producidas en linea, se abaratan mucho los costos, ya que solo necesitan de un ing.civil que lea el plano y dirija la cimentacion y levante de la vivienda.


Estos tres primeros modelos se auto abastecen de energia electrica (ver paneles solares en el techo), la energia generada en el dia, se almacena en baterias y son consumidas durante la noche..si durante el dia hay excedente de produccion, esta se vende a la empresa electrica por una conexion domestica.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

definitivamente mejores que las casas prefabricadas estadounidenses


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nunca vi casas pre fabricadas EEUU...si tuvieras fotos te agradeceria ponerlas.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Creo que se refiere a mejores en el sentido de como se ven.
Y como hacen con los temblores o terremotos, lo soportarán ?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

De hecho que si..porque en este pais los terremotos no son raros.
En la siguiente pagina web esta descrito su sistema asismico, yo la verdad no entiendo su terminologia y funcionamiento, esto habria que preguntarle a los arquitectos o ing.civiles de nuestro foro.
Nota: la pagina es en jp. Interpreten las fotos.
http://www.misawa.co.jp/kodate/tokutyou/pop-up/h-mgeo/index.html


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que hermosas casas !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No se ven nada mal.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estas casitas no se ven nada mal, aqui tambien se deberia implementar el mismo sistema, las chalacasas fueron el primer paso, jeje


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Este es el sistema asismico, usando este modulo que se empotra en la pared de lugares claves de la vivienda. Alguno de nuestros ingenieros civiles o arquitectos puede ilustrarnos como funciona esto:



















El numero 1 es la direccion de movimiento sismico.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Ah, entonces si son seguras. Falta hablar del precio.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El modelo de la cuarta foto vale 14 millones de yenes, si fuera a 100 x $= us$ 140,000
sin incluir el precio del terreno y los impuestos.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Estas son algunas tomas para darnos una idea de los acabados interiores


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

En esta foto se aprecia el panel asismico en la pared.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

xxxx


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bacán, ¿qué distrito es? juasss

Sería bacán que se use ese sistema en el perú, se imaginan cuantos distritos cambiarían de cara??? digo, han visto lo feo que se ven esas casas con los ladrillos al aire?? con ese sistema lima cambiaría para mejor, si tenemos en cuenta que los que más construyen son justamente esos distritos con mal aspecto porque siempre levantan un piso más para el hijo mayor...otro para el primo que viene a lima...otro para la sobrina que se viene a estudiar...etc etc.


----------



## Renzo (Jun 25, 2004)

JT 69 said:


> El modelo de la cuarta foto vale 14 millones de yenes, si fuera a 100 x $= us$ 140,000
> sin incluir el precio del terreno y los impuestos.


En Argentina construir una casa como esta, no prefabricada, sinó usando el método tradicional de ladrillo-concreto-cemento-madera costaría 50.000 dólares, dándole una terminación de lujo (es decir usando materiales de primerísima calidad) e incluyendo impuestos, aunque no el costo del terreno. Me imagino que en Peru, con su sol valiendo más o menos lo mismo que el peso argentino, el costo sería igual. Así que no logro ver donde está lo "barato" de este sistema de construcción...
El verdadero beneficio que tiene es su rapidez de construcción, 6 semanas contra 6 meses/1 año que lleva hacer una casa tradicional, aparte de su modernidad (paneles solares, ese sistema anti terremotos, y otras cosas que no debemos ver pero que sin dudas tienen)


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Si en Japon construyes una casa de concreto te costaria tres veces el precio, con este tipo de casas prefabricadas abaratan definitivamente, ahora traer estas casas al Peru no es rentable, lo que seria rentable es producir estos sistemas en nuestros paises con el consecuente abaratamiento. Si en el Peru una casa de concreto costara us$ 60,000 ,con produccion en serie de pre fabricados seria, posiblemente un poco mas de la mitad us$ 30,000 ,todo esto dependeria de la demanda que generaria la competencia y su eventual reduccion de precios.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Muy interesantes las fotos, lástima que todo esté escrito en caracteres Japoneses, aunque yo debería de entender lo que dice, no logro descifrar nada.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué bacán, ¿qué distrito es? juasss
> 
> Sería bacán que se use ese sistema en el perú, se imaginan cuantos distritos cambiarían de cara??? digo, han visto lo feo que se ven esas casas con los ladrillos al aire?? con ese sistema lima cambiaría para mejor, si tenemos en cuenta que los que más construyen son justamente esos distritos con mal aspecto porque siempre levantan un piso más para el hijo mayor...otro para el primo que viene a lima...otro para la sobrina que se viene a estudiar...etc etc.


Producir estos sistemas en el Peru seria definivamente un buen negocio, aunque los acabados no serian los mismos. En un primer momento se podrian producir sistemas baratos para las clases obreras, de dos dormitorios, un baño, sala comedor y cocina. Una vez fortalecida esta industria se pensaria entonces en diseñar sistemas complejos.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Filter said:


> Muy interesantes las fotos, lástima que todo esté escrito en caracteres Japoneses, aunque yo debería de entender lo que dice, no logro descifrar nada.


Si..voy a ver como hago para sacarlo en español o en todo caso ingles
I request a little time please!...


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

bueno nagoya lo que es veradderamente el centro de nagoya no hay casas hay puro edificio y vernden departamentos y pasan los 500 000 dolares para arriba dependiendo la zona hasta hay zonas que pasan el millon de dolares en seto shi que es la extension de nagoya cuestan asi como 300 000 , pero ya saliendo de aichi ken ya a laas afueras de esta ciudad por gifu ken te podria aceptar ese precio


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Donde vivo, Gunma-ken especificamente en la provincia de Ota-shi una casa promedio de 4 dormitorios, sala comedor, 2 baños, garage para 2 carros, jardín, todo esto en un terreno de aprox. 250 m2 estaría costando de 300~500 mil dolares, estoy hablando de la periferia, en el centro la cifra se duplica. saludos


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

seguro k seria muy bonito en peru" pero para ser sinceramente esas casas no son tan bonitas como parecen pork *a simplevista se ven muy bien pero cuando uno se acerca se ve k toda la casa es pura fachada osea puro adorno artifial como los acabados de ladrillo las paredes son como un tipo de plastico casi todo es como una casa de muñecas bien hecha y grande" **y sinceramente para el peru o otros lugares no seria muy bonito k digamos" ya k no se ven muy de lujo, o reales y aparte de eso no se puede hacer bulla como acostumbran en peru ya k sus paredes no son muy gruesas a comparacion del concreto o cemento...*
claro k para zonas pobres del peru seria muy bueno y rentable! pero para distritos como miraflores , la molina,surco,san borja etc...se veerian muy pobres las casas ya k sus acabados son artificiales los cual no les da una apariencia fina...,
les digo esto por k vivo en japon como 10 años y me criado aca desde los 9 años y se como son este tipo de casas y conosco las opiniones de mucha gente japonesas k quisieran tener casa normales como otros paises pero el costo de terreno y muchas cosas mas hacen k en japon sean muy caras tener una casa como peru o otros lugares...
incluso hay japoneses k envidian las casas como las k hay en lima" ( ya k les mostre photos)
por k los acabados de las casa si son reales"
*aunque los modelos de casas de japon son muy bonitas"*


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

ejemplo de unas casas japonesas..


lastimadamente k cuando son prefabricadas suele ser k tu vecino o alguna persona de otro barrio tenga el mismo modelo....hno:
lastimadamente en japon sea donde sea k uno vaya casi siempre es el mismo paisaje ya k todas sus extructuras son iguales....


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Me quede casi sin palabras... lindas casas y sobretodo lindos interiores estile minimalista... da un toque de sobriedad y al mismo tiempo elegancia... regala sencillez, luminosidad, relax dando un ojo tambien a la naturaleza....(si tuvieran esas atenciones para las pobres ballenashno


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Sin querer queriendo por la revivida pude ver este thread y es demasiado interesante. Me parece una alternativa excelente para proveer hogares de manera rápida y con la característica siempres importante de la seguridad ante fenómenos naturales. Realmente es increíble cómo la tecnología evoluciona en todos los aspectos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Post repetido.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yvan, la fachada en ladrillo no es real, pero los acabados son excelentes. No es plastico, es una mezcla de cemento con celulosa y otros quimicos que lo hacen resistente y liviano, algo me comentó un amigo que trabajaba en eso. Las paredes son paneles de un tipo de asbesto no tóxico que cubren (dependiendo del modelo) la estructura metálica o en madera tratada y también los cojines de fibra de vidrio que aislan del ruido y las temperaturas extremas.

Dependiendo de la marca y el modelo (precio) la vivienda no tendría nada que envidiar a otra de las mismas dimensiones en USA o Europa. Claro que siempre habrán quienes prefieran sólidos bloques de concreto, son cuestiones de gustos que nadie puede juzgar, lo que sí.. me parece una excelente alternativa para quienes buscan finos acabados, seguridad contra sismos, incendios, etc.. a un precio razonable. Estoy próximo a cumplir 20 añitos en este país, algo creo saber al respecto.. saludos.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^tienez razon depende del modelo y el preciokay:
saludos desde hamamatsu":cheers1:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.cleverlyhome.com/product/

Casa del año 2015 en ahorro y consumo de energía
http://www.cleverlyhome.com/product/sm/index.html


----------

